# First try Humulin R ..... Beginning bg levels, intra...



## FordFan (Feb 8, 2013)

Been reading about it and finally just took the plunge.  Questions on bg levels.

My fasted level this am was 69. I ate 100 carbs for breakfast. No more carbs. Fast fwd to 6pm. Home from work and check bg, it's 67. I eat 50g protein and 35 carbs (bread). Check bg it's 127. I take 3iu of r.

Go to the gym. Start working out. At 7, I check and bg is 71. I start sipping on my 25g karbolic and start feeling good! Pumps are through the roof. Feeling great. I finish at 8 and check bg. Now it's 76. Just to make sure, I eat a small snack size Hershey bar. 8:15 I get home and bg is 86. Slam my 50g protein and 25g carbs from oats.

Feeling good and so far so good. I believe next time I need to have more carbs before I pin my slin.

Reading on pro m about guys taking 2-3 iu's with no carbs, I said can't be that bad. Wrong. I learned a lot.

My question is, how we're my bg levels? You can read all you want but stuff is different when you step out and do it on your own.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

10grams carb per iu is the norm I'm sure you know. More than that you will fatten quick.. I did .. Hellava gut bloat btw..what time was pin? And last time you checked? Remember h/r is A 3-4 hour long spike and can vary per person if slin resistant or on AAS.. quick in and out persay..thanks. Don't stress.. And it's not an instant it takes a few days to body to adjust to what is happening..I usually am drink shake. Oatmeal fruit. Work out. Then hit 5iu and sip on a shake with some carb 20-30 grams at least with creative hcl..then lunch .then snack.. By then it's out..never ever do at bed!! To those reading this.. 
Did u get at Wally Mart for 14$?


----------



## FordFan (Feb 8, 2013)

It was $25 at Walmart. I pinned at 6:30pm ( I have to do it pre w/o due to time ). Last I checked at 9:45 pm bg was 97. I think I'm good now.

Can't lie, I'm very nervous about this, and have lots of respect for it. Fwiw, I'm cruising on 250mg test e and 100mg tren e. stopped my rips about 1 wk ago.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok. States must vary. Lots a insulin groups makin it accessible for low income I think out here.. 
You should be fine . You've had plenty of carbs . I think it's more nervousness than the slin. One time I took 20 iu not knowing my pins as a rookie.. Afterr gym .. Had bagel and food in car tg after I took I felt way odd so I ate and drank as fast as I could. Didn't go full hypo tg oh and I was on igf..  Just carry a drink or Gatorade etc till u r comfortable . Stay at 3iu for a while. Some people it's not for them..  Girls especially whole different deal.. Keep us posted ., I be checking ..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

Rips and slin= yum


----------



## CM (Feb 8, 2013)

you can get rid of the chocolate bar. no need for junk food


----------



## thebrick (Feb 8, 2013)

Those guys that are saying 2-3 ius of slin with no carbs, I don't know how they do that. I would crash for sure.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 8, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Those guys that are saying 2-3 ius of slin with no carbs, I don't know how they do that. I would crash for sure.



I am not very experienced with the slin. The little bit I tryed was in cali in 98. My roomie /training partner(rip) loved slin. He would use 10
iu post workout with the standard 10 gram carb per IU .
I tryed 3-5 ius with same carb protocal and felt like death. 
Just a shitty tired low blood sugar feeling. I'm wondering if it had anything to do with me being fairly hypo glycemic my whole adult life.
Considering giving it a go later again this year. I want to find out more about slin usage in someone that is hypoglycemic to start with, If any of you guys have some insight please share. Thanks, T.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

Exactly turbo, everyone is so different . Some hyper sensitive to slin and 2iu is optimum.reason b you start low and it doesn't look like much but it can lay you flat if not prepared .. Certain meds make it double in stength . Knowing glycemic indexs of certain food is good. My favorite is a sweetpotato and some raw cinnamon powder as cinnamon is said to stabilize insulin output so not like a flood gate was opened.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 8, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> I am not very experienced with the slin. The little bit I tryed was in cali in 98. My roomie /training partner(rip) loved slin. He would use 10
> iu post workout with the standard 10 gram carb per IU .
> I tryed 3-5 ius with same carb protocal and felt like death.
> Just a shitty tired low blood sugar feeling. I'm wondering if it had anything to do with me being fairly hypo glycemic my whole adult life.
> Considering giving it a go later again this year. I want to find out more about slin usage in someone that is hypoglycemic to start with, If any of you guys have some insight please share. Thanks, T.



Turbo, what are the reasons you think you are fairly hypo to begin with? What are some of you fasted and post meal bg levels?

I'm going to figure this stuff out. Round 2 planned for this afternoon.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 8, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> I am not very experienced with the slin. The little bit I tryed was in cali in 98. My roomie /training partner(rip) loved slin. He would use 10
> iu post workout with the standard 10 gram carb per IU .
> I tryed 3-5 ius with same carb protocal and felt like death.
> Just a shitty tired low blood sugar feeling. I'm wondering if it had anything to do with me being fairly hypo glycemic my whole adult life.
> Considering giving it a go later again this year. I want to find out more about slin usage in someone that is hypoglycemic to start with, If any of you guys have some insight please share. Thanks, T.



I hear ya Turbo. I think slin is my least favorite thing to use. It does work though, no doubt. I have only used Log. I never go over 5 ius. I have hypo tendencies too, and I have to stay right on top of it for that 3 hour window post-inject. But it can make me feel "off", tired and crummy for a while. Thought it was just me.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 9, 2013)

Not going to turn this into a log (not enough time). But second go was no problem. Another 3 iu's and all went fine.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 9, 2013)

Good . Glad to hear.. Be good to hear back gain wise later. Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah ford I think it was more nervous waiting for something bad to happen first round..glad u are under control..any sign of odd have a soda or packet of  honey in pocket.i d hit a honey mid workout and instant energy..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 9, 2013)

It's all very individual as I am sure you gathered and your BG levels are like a mirror of mine when I was monitoring them. For me, I switched to humilog as the "second peak" of humilin would often kick my ass (like in the middle of a workout). 

The highest I went to was 8iu PRW, now I stick with 5iu of humilin and 2iu when I shoot GH throughout the day.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Hawk. How do you feel when you go pre w/o ? Man the few times I tryed slin post w/o It was like insty flu for a hour or so. Maybe I needed more carbs 
or?? This is an area I really like to hear from the exp guys such as you.
Thanks, T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey Hawk. How do you feel when you go pre w/o ? Man the few times I tryed slin post w/o It was like insty flu for a hour or so. Maybe I needed more carbs
> or?? This is an area I really like to hear from the exp guys such as you.
> Thanks, T



Well, whether your using humilin or humalog there are two keys to using them PRW IMHO. One is to not have an empty stomach, so you should have had a meal 1-1 1/2 hrs. before. The second is to have the right PRW cocktail to maximize the effect of the slin and hydrating the muscle.

Hawks PRW shake:

1 1/2 cups Sunny D + 1/2 cup water (cheap and tasty carbs)
pinch of salt (helps with water uptake)
5g glutamine
5g CM
5g Luecine
5g Beta Alainine
5g Glycine

This combo is not only extremely anabolic, but will help hydrate the muscle. Then somewhere intra work out I have a scoop of purple wraath.

The PWO, I have two scoops of whey with 2iu HGH.

Bang:sport-smiley-005: Muscle Growth

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Hawk. Good info bud.. T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Thanks Hawk. Good info bud.. T



NP,

Hawk


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 12, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Well, whether your using humilin or humalog there are two keys to using them PRW IMHO. One is to not have an empty stomach, so you should have had a meal 1-1 1/2 hrs. before. The second is to have the right PRW cocktail to maximize the effect of the slin and hydrating the muscle.
> 
> Hawks PRW shake:
> 
> ...



That shit is golden!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

Weird .sunny d is my start up to a slin cocktail. I thot it was my secret.lol. I eat a sweet potato or two before slin for a slow low glycemic assist.cold is better than a hot one.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

Like Hawk said, there is one major thing to do with slin.
1. have a meal 1-2 hrs before injecting!  Don't do it on an empty stomach.

Work on figuring your carb need.  10g per iu is a great starting point, but more than likely overkill.  I've found that 5-6g of carbs is great for me.

Loving 8iu Humulin R pre w/o, stuff is like starting juice all over again.  Pumps are awesome and I'm getting lots of compliments.

I am only taking it on gym days which is 4x per week. Very pleased with the stuff.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ford it sounds like you found your perfect dose and got things under control.Good job and thanks for the 
update brutha..


----------

